

Over 1 Million Users in 5 Days and Major Outage - pvodsevhcm
http://blog.liveprofile.com/over-1-million-users-in-5-days-and-major-outage/

======
pvodsevhcm
Similar to the Kik story. But it looks like LiveProfile is staying out of
AppWorld for now.

